# First Time Fox



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hope the link works. Just uploaded my Cousin's first fox hunt to YouTube yesterday. Glad I got to share my passion of predator hunting with him and document the whole thing on camera. It was his first time ever calling.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, thanks for sharing, great vid..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice Video ! It's always great to go with a newby and see the excitement on their face. But they probably see it on mine too !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats to Sean on his first fox ! And great video work on your part Eric and good job on the calling. I didnt hear what you called it in on, but knew what call made him come back.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

I think he came in on scream-n-rabbit then the wind shifted and he tried to spook out. I think I was more excited than him! Lol. Had to edit out a few cuss words haha. Filter comes off when I get excited.


----------

